

Cityville passes Farmville as largest Facebook game - dsil
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/12/24/cityville-passes-farmville-and-farmville-gets-a-chinese-language-version/

======
dwc
Next in line: IndustrialRevolutionVille

~~~
rhizome
or Roller Coaster Tycoonville.

